# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hello everyone !

First, *DONATE  To RO!! *Look at all the cool features you get !




Also send vibes to *Pippi (Cheryl),* who still isn't Feeling Well. Poor thing :hug:!




Send some thoughts over to all of us in the Midwestern USA, we have been getting loads of snow! I hope everyone is safe!








Alright everyone, have a wonderful, healthy, and safe day :thumbup!


[/align][/align]


----------



## Michaela

[align=center]Can we all send our thoughts and love, to Rosie (Maherwoman) and her daughter Emily, and Peg (TinysMom) as they have lost their beautiful, sweet BunBun. He was due to fly out to Rosie (today or yesterday, I'm not sure, the time difference is confusing me a bit), but due to unforseen circumstances it couldn't happen - now we know why. :hug:
Post your condolences  here .
 
:tears2:
 [/align]


----------



## Haley

Also, Evey'sDutchess was spayed this morning so please send good healing vibes to her.

For those of you who dont know, Dutchess was adopted from the pet store and Kathy (Evey) was told she was a neutered male. She turned out to be an unspayed female who was in with two boys, so we had to have her spayed asap.

Heres pics and more info: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30331&forum_id=1&jump_to=402496#p402496

Get well soon Dutchess!


----------



## Evey

*Haley wrote: *


> Also, Evey'sDutchess was spayed this morning so please send good healing vibes to her.
> 
> For those of you who dont know, Dutchess was adopted from the pet store and Kathy (Evey) was told she was a neutered male. She turned out to be an unspayed female who was in with two boys, so we had to have her spayed asap.
> 
> Heres pics and more info: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30331&forum_id=1&jump_to=402496#p402496
> 
> Get well soon Dutchess!


Thanks, Haley! Also, thanks to all who are keeping her in their thoughts! I've also posted a post-op comment in that thread if anyone is interested in how she's doing.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

How did we miss this! I'm so sorry! Thanks for posting it cause I sure want to hear how she does - I'm glad she's home and hope she gets back to her little self again in the next couple of days


----------



## Evey

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How did we miss this! I'm so sorry! Thanks for posting it cause I sure want to hear how she does - I'm glad she's home and hope she gets back to her little self again in the next couple of days



Oh, it's quite all right! Thanks, I'll continue to give updates 

-Kathy


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Aw Sorry we missed that! I knew I was forgetting something :foreheadsmack:!


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you, Michaela, for posting that...

And thank you everyone for your kind words in the thread...


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Get well soon Pippi!! Hope ya feel better!


----------

